# Flying out late at night/curfew



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll be flying out in the early hours of Friday morning, I need to be at the airport by mid-night. I am wondering if there would be any problems driving to the airport at around 23.30, with the curfew in place, any thoughts on this?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's State Television has announced the shortening of the nationwide curfew. The curfew is now set to start at 11pm and end at 6am.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but no as long as you are carrying your passport and flight ticket there should be no problem, however what about the person taking you..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

Many thanks for the quick reply. Yes, I was thinking of the friend that will be taking me. 11p.m makes it a lot easier though. I can be there by 10pm and he'll have time to drive back.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------

